# Fall Muskie



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Got her this weekend 41"
She was eating good.
Successfully released.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Pretty fish Jim! From the colors it looks like a St. Clair fish.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Jim...I don't really know you but I hate you.


----------

